# Tostadora Bosch no pega la palanca .



## slug1987 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hola, tengo un problema amigos, ésta es una tostadora Bosch que al apretar la palanca funciona pero en lugar de quedarse ahi y hacer su trabajo , se regresa. Ahora la causa de la falla es un diodo zener  "sin código", parece ser de 1 vatio , que se aloja en un zócalo negro que en la imagen se ve está entre mi dedo indice y pulgar.

Ahora con que lo cambio ? No tiene código ! ,  para mi que están usando un diodo zener como  un fusible termico. O es un dispositivo de obsolescencia programada. Pienso usar un 1N4148  que como característica tiene un limite de temperatura de 250 grados Celcius ,
que diodo zener creen que podría usar?

Saludos


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2018)

Las tostadoras que conozco, retienen la palanca a través de un solenoide con forma de un transformador abierto de chapas E (sin la I) o similar, cuando la bajas activa una llave  o un semiconductor (triac) que inicia un temporizador,energiza a las resistencias y auto enclava el solenoide. 
Al finalizar la temporización se desactiva el solenoide y con este la llave (tipo microswitch)  y se apagan las resistencias soltandose la palanca.

Para poder opinar, deberías subir un plano con un diagrama en bloque o mejor un diagrama eléctrico, que si no consigues de ese modelo en particular deberás levantarlo a mano. 
La mayoría de los electrodomesticos tienen la obsolescencia programada (son berretas, ordinarios) aun los de marcas reconocidas, total la gente los sigue comprando y se deforma nuestro concepto de calidad, si no fijate en los ventiladores de pie, calefactores, etc.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

La traba de las tostadoras es mécanica, al calentarse un bimetal, o por acción de un solenoide liberan la palanca
Como sabes que esta mal? ese no es problema para nada


----------



## slug1987 (Mar 3, 2018)

dmc dijo:


> Las tostadoras que conozco, retienen la palanca a través de un solenoide con forma de un transformador abierto de chapas E (sin la I) o similar, cuando la bajas activa una llave  o un semiconductor (triac) que inicia un temporizador,energiza a las resistencias y auto enclava el solenoide.
> Al finalizar la temporización se desactiva el solenoide y con este la llave (tipo microswitch)  y se apagan las resistencias soltandose la palanca.
> 
> Para poder opinar, deberías subir un plano con un diagrama en bloque o mejor un diagrama eléctrico, que si no consigues de ese modelo en particular deberás levantarlo a mano.
> La mayoría de los electrodomesticos tienen la obsolescencia programada (son berretas, ordinarios) aun los de marcas reconocidas, total la gente los sigue comprando y se deforma nuestro concepto de calidad, si no fijate en los ventiladores de pie, calefactores, etc.





pandacba dijo:


> La traba de las tostadoras es mécanica, al calentarse un bimetal, o por acción de un solenoide liberan la palanca
> Como sabes que esta mal? ese no es problema para nada


 jajajaja amigo ya repare una con la misma falla , lee el comentario inicial , es un diodo que esta metido en un socalo negro que esta entre los dedos de la foto , es un diodo zener que marca abierto , lo cambie  y funciono ¡  pero no tenia codigo asi que use mi logica y le puse un in 4148, pero pense que a alguien le paso lo mismo y me de un tip de como escoger ese zener que supongo lo usan como proteccion por temperatura barato.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2018)

Un 1N4148? un diodo de señal? que apenas soporta unos mA? no sera que lo que lleva es un fusible térmico(suelen tenr forma de diodo)
Por otro lado lees lo que escribis? decis que es un diodo zener, entonces me explicas como hacer para reemplazar un "diodo zener" del cual no sabes el valor por diodo de señal?
Es totalmente incoherente lo que estas diciendo
Pone una foto más grande del componente ya que no se ve nada ni siquiera ampliando.
De donde sacaste la idea de que es un zener?
Y de donde sacaste que se pueda reemplazar un zener por un diodo de señal?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2018)

1N4148 no es Zener es rápido . . .


----------



## slug1987 (Mar 4, 2018)

es cierto señores ese el susodicho diodo que esta abiertoque va conectado a la tarjeta de la tostadora que lleva un temporizador parecido al comun con 555  , el otro es un in 4148 que use debido a que dice el datasheet que soporta 250 grados luego se malogra. aca venimos algunos a aprender , por faVOR  iluminenme , al parecer es un diodo sin codigo.... no es que yo sea uin ingeniero electronico , soy un tecnico multiproposito , saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

Es probalemente un zener, no tenes una lupa?


----------



## slug1987 (Mar 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Es probalemente un zener, no tenes una lupa?


jajajajajajajaja  he dicho desde el inicio que es un zener pero no tiene codigo jajajajajaj  ,  por eso queria cambiarlo por otro zener  por eso use el 1n4148 dado que en internet hay tutos donde usan el zener como sensor de temperatura jajajaja por eso , lo reemplaze y funciono , pero necesito saber si durara el zener , queria saber si a alguien le paso .


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

Nada de jajaa, en las fotos que pusiste, no se ve nada,
No podes reemplazar un zener por un 1N4148, ya que eso es una gran torpeza.
Esta el diodo pegado a la parte de calor?.
Donde viste tales tutos?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 4, 2018)

slug1987 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 164388
> es cierto señores ese el susodicho diodo que esta abiertoque va conectado a la tarjeta de la tostadora que lleva un temporizador parecido al comun con 555  , el otro es un in 4148 que use debido a que dice el datasheet que soporta 250 grados luego se malogra. aca venimos algunos a aprender , por faVOR  iluminenme , al parecer es un diodo sin codigo.... no es que yo sea uin ingeniero electronico , soy un tecnico multiproposito , saludos.



Si sera un zener o sera un DIAC? Mira que parece ser mas grande que el 1N4148


----------



## slug1987 (Mar 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Nada de jajaa, en las fotos que pusiste, no se ve nada,
> No podes reemplazar un zener por un 1N4148, ya que eso es una gran torpeza.
> Esta el diodo pegado a la parte de calor?.
> Donde viste tales tutos?


 En unas paginas  por ahi ,,  si quieres escribe diodo usado como sensor de temperatura, haber mi estimado ,COMO RAYOS SOLUCIONARIAS EL PROBLEMA? que harias ?  solo te dignas a criticar  , el diodo que creo que es  esta cerca a unos 1.5 cm de la resistencia calefactora.


SKYFALL dijo:


> Si sera un zener o sera un DIAC? Mira que parece ser mas grande que el 1N4148


 claro es mas grande por que es de 1 watt supongo , al ver  si  encontre una imagen que coincide parece un diac tambien  jajajajaj,  pero parece que  a nadie le paso algo similar , tendre que comprar la tarjeta original con el susodicho fusible zener diac jajajaja  la verdad es que pandacba ya me tiene  podrido sin animo de ofender jajajaja


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mucho jajaa pero seguis andando por el pasto de donde sacas que es un zener fusible? primero decis que es un sensor, es poco claro lo tuyo.
Trata de ser coherente esto es un foro técnico, no una sala de chat(fijate en las normas del foro, a la forma de escribir y la forma de dirigirse a los foristas)


----------



## dmc (Mar 5, 2018)

slug1987, creo (estoy seguro) que hasta acá hay por lo menos 2 problemas, mandas a la gente que te quiere ayudar a leer tu pregunta de forma condescendiente, no solo eso, sino tus respuesta con esos jaja casi raya lo ofensivo. 
Debes leer la totalidad de las respuestas, colocar fotografías o diagramas y por lo menos el modelo, no solo la marca del artefacto. 
Después de no se cuantas respuestas te sugiero lo mismo:



dmc dijo:


> "deberías subir un plano con un diagrama en bloque o mejor un diagrama eléctrico, que* si no consigues de ese modelo en particular deberás levantarlo a mano*."



El problema de esto es que exige un poco de trabajo por parte del que tiene que realizar la reparación, la solución no viene de arriba.
Si ya te funcionó el reemplazo que hiciste, repeti y listo



slug1987 dijo:


> jajajaja amigo ya repare una con la misma falla , lee el comentario inicial , es un diodo que esta metido en un socalo negro que esta entre los dedos de la foto , es un diodo zener que marca abierto , lo cambie  y funciono.


----------



## slug1987 (Mar 5, 2018)

dmc dijo:


> slug1987, creo (estoy seguro) que hasta acá hay por lo menos 2 problemas, mandas a la gente que te quiere ayudar a leer tu pregunta de forma condescendiente, no solo eso, sino tus respuesta con esos jaja casi raya lo ofensivo.
> Debes leer la totalidad de las respuestas, colocar fotografías o diagramas y por lo menos el modelo, no solo la marca del artefacto.
> Después de no se cuantas respuestas te sugiero lo mismo:
> 
> ...


 si amigo el asunto es que no se debe reparar por reparar , hace unos dias hice una reparacion en prueba donde pregunte a tecnicos de este foro , y 2 de ellos me dieron la respuesta , cual me di cuenta que habia errado a largo plazo  ya que si funcionaba el aparato , ahora , la tostadora  ya funciona , el problema es que no se cuanto funcionara, por lo cual he decidido comprar el cable con el susodicho diac ,zener , fusible ,como es la suerte que no le hayan puesto codigo , el aparato debe durar mucho de ello depende el prestigio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2018)

Si no tiene raya pintada podria ser un diac  o un "transient" , ambos medirían "abiertos" con el tester.


----------



## slug1987 (Mar 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no tiene raya pintada podria ser un diac  o un "transient" , ambos medirían "abiertos" con el tester.


si amigo ,comprobe con otra tostadora  ,si era un diac , ya le saque las caracteristicas, gracias por el aporte .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2018)

El diac se mide exactamente igual que un zener : Probador de Tiristores y Zener

Aqui tenés la tabla de diacs disponibles :


----------

